# مذكرات مشروع يوم بيوم



## zanitty (19 مايو 2011)

فكرت انا اعمل ايه بقى
فكرت امسك مشروع من بدايته و نشوف يوم بيوم ايه اللى بيحصل فيه 
بيحصل فيه يعنى ايه يا باشمهندسين ؟
يعنى مثلا ايه ال submittal اللى بتتقدم للمكتب الفنى للاعتماد علشان تستخدم فى المشروع
ال submittals دى فيه منها حسابات و فيه منها رسومات تصميميه و تنفيذيه و فيه منها اعتمادات مواد (materials) و فيه منها عمل اختيارات لمعدات (equipment selection) زى المضخات و وحدات التكييف و و 
فى المرحله دى هنرفق اللى نقدر عليه من معلومات و لو فيه حسابات هنحاول نوضح اتعملت ازاى و لو فيه برامج اتعملت بيها الحسابات هنحاول نشير اليها او نرفقها 
و هنقول ايه اللى اتوافق عليه من التقديمات دى و ايه اللى اترفض و اللى اترفض اترفض ليه و اللى اتوافق عليه ايه الكومنتات (comments) اللى اخدها 

كمان باذن الله هنتابع مراحل التنفيذ خطوه بخطوه و الجديد بقى ان كل خطوه حصورهالكوا باذن الله و هنشوف التنفيذ هتنفذ ازاى

هنشوف كمان طريقه الاعداد للمستخلصات و الحصر اللى قبلها 

طبعا كل حاجه هيتم ادراجها فى حدود المسموح بيه لحمايه حقوق المقاول و المالك على السواء 

الموضوع يا اخواننا مش اختراع و مش انا اول واحد اعمل فكرته لان ابو بيدو عمله قبل كده فى موضوعه الرائع خطوات تنفيذ مشروع فندق 
و اتعمل كمان للعضو المحترم عادل حسن فى الموضوع ده* مشروع تكييف كامل حسابات مخططات حد قال هات*
و اتعمل كمان فى الموضوع المتميز*مشروع تكييف كامل يعمل بالتشللر به جميع ملفات الحسابات (excel, elite, taco & drawings) للعضو الاكثر تميزا اسلام هانى*

*انا ححاول اكون استمرار لمن سبقونى بالفكره اللى كلمتكم عنها و بالاسلوب اللى وضحته فى مقدمه الموضوع *

*ليا طلب من الساده الاعضاء و طلب تانى للساده المشرفيين*

*طلبى من الساده الاعضاء اننا منعملش مداخلات فى الموضوع ده علشان الموضوع هياخد وقت كبير علشان يخلص ممكن يعدى سنه او اكتر على حسب المشروع ما ينتهى مع المقاول و حيبقى نهايه المشروع مرتبط باخر يوم المقاول حيسلم فيه المشروع تسليم ابتدائى و عاوزين الموضوع يبقى مرتب علشان يفضل مرجع لاى حد يخشه فى اى وقت حتى و لو للجيل اللى هيجى بعد سنين و انا ان شاء الله كل فتره هنزل كل الشرح و الخطوات القديمه فى ملف word علشان تفضل زى مرجع صغير لتنفيذ المشاريع و فى النهايه ان شاء الله هجمع الموضوع كله فى مجلد واحد مرتب و منظم بكل الملفات اللى استخدمناها فى الشغل*

*طلبى من الساده المشرفيين انهم يعملوا موضوع للمداخلات و الاسئله و الاستفسارات لاى حد من الاعضاء يحب يستفسر عن حاجه و يحطوا رابط الموضوع ده فى المقدمه هنا و اول باول ينقلوا اى مداخلات لموضوع المداخلات اللى هيتعمل *


*فى النهايه اسال كل من سيشارك فى هذا العمل احتساب العمل لوجه الله تعالى*

السادة الاعضاء:تنويه وتنبيه
*السادة الاعضاء الافاضل*
*يرجي عدم التعليق هنا بناءا علي طلب العضو الفاضل صاحب الموضوع (للمصلحة العامة)*
*في حاله التعليق يرجي التعليق هنا*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t264709.html*
*يرجي العلم بأنه سيتم حذف التعليقات التي ستضاف بهذا الموضوع *
*وشكرا جزيلا*​
تنوية رقم 2:

طيب دلوقتى اللى عاوز يتابع الموضوع بتاع مذكرات يوم بيوم ده يعرف منين ان فيه مشاركات جديده اتحطت رغم انه مكتبش ردود فمش هتظهر معاه المشاركات الجديده لما يشوف لوحه التحكم بتاعته 

بسيطه جدا و سهله
فى اعلى كل موضوع فيه حاجه فى القوايم اسمها ادوات الموضوع
نضغط عليها و نختار الاشتراك فى هذا الموضوع هينقلنا لصفحه تانى نضغط فيها على اختيار اشتراك 
كده هيبقى انت زيك زي اى حد كاتب رد فى الموضوع و اى مشاركه جديده هتظهر معا


----------



## zanitty (19 مايو 2011)

و دى صوره للمشروع قبل عمل اى اعمال ميكانيكيه فيه و ان شاء الله يوم السبت اقول لكوا ايه الخطوات اللى اتعملت و التقديمات اللى تمت حتى تاريخه


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2011)

يرجى وضع المداخلات و الاستفسارات فى هذا الموضوع
مداخلات موضوع مذكرات يوم بيوم (زانيتي)


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> يرجى وضع المداخلات و الاستفسارات فى هذا الموضوع
> مداخلات موضوع مذكرات يوم بيوم (زانيتي)


اليوم تم استلام مواسير الصرف الرئيسى للمبنى و لمنطقه حمامات الدور الارضى و ماسوره صرف اختبار الحريق بعد عمل الاختبار اللازم 

المشاركات التاليه سيتم فيها توضيح طريقه الاستلام و كيفيه عمل الاختبار مدعما ببعض الصور و سيتم توضيح الاساس الذى تم بناءا عليه تحديد اقطار المواسير و المناسيب التى تم وضع المواسير عليها

ملحوظه لبعض الاخوه العرب 
مواسير = انابيب


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2011)

> *يرجى وضع المداخلات و الاستفسارات فى هذا الموضوع
> مداخلات موضوع مذكرات يوم بيوم (زانيتي)*


اليكم بعض الصور لاختبار المواسير و المشاركه التاليه سيتم التعليق على الصور باذن الله و طريقه الاستلام


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2011)

> *يرجى وضع المداخلات و الاستفسارات فى هذا الموضوع
> مداخلات موضوع مذكرات يوم بيوم (زانيتي)*


فى كود السباكه العالمى International Plumbing Code 2009 ص 36 فقره 312.2 موضح بها طرق الاختبار حسب الكود و هى كالتالى 




> *312.2 Drainage and vent water test. A water test shall be
> applied to the drainage system either in its entirety or in sections.
> If applied to the entire system, all openings in the piping
> shall be tightly closed, except the highest opening, and the system
> ...


و الخلاصه اننا نقوم باغلاق جميع الفتحات بوضع طبات عليها (Plug) و من اعلى نقطه على خط الصرف نقوم بعمل عامود ماء بارتفاع 10 قدم ( 3 متر ) ثم ننتظر 15 دقيقه على الاقل و نقوم بعدها بمعاينه مستوى الماء فى عاملود الماء فان لم نجد اى تسريب يبقى الدنيا اشطه :20:

و لو عاوزين نصيحتى ملكوش دعوه بمستوى عامود الميه لان ربع ساعه لو تسريب صغير اوى الميه مش هتلحق تنقص انتوا عند اماكن الوصلات حطوا ايديكوا داير ما يدور حوالين الوصله و صوفوا فيه تسريب ميه و اللا لا

كده اتاكدنا ان مفيش تسريب و الدنيا 100 فل و 17 فاضل حاجتين مهمين 
الحاجه التانيه اننا نتاكد ان الماسوره ليها ميول و ده بيتم بوضع ميزان الميه على الماسوره و معاينه الميل و زى ما انتوا شايفين فى الصوره لا كان فيه ميل و لا حاجه للاسف و بعد التميق و التحقيق و عمل مشكله كبيره اوى مع مهندس المقاول للاهمال ( وده طبعا السبب المعلن اما السبب الغير معلن ان انا كانت دماغى ساحت فى الشمس علشان البهوات لطعونى 10 دقايق فى الشمس علشان ناسين ميزان الميه و المخططات المعتمده مسبقا اللى هنستلم بيها ) جبنا ميزان القامه و عدد 2 مساحين و مدير المشروع و مهندس الموقع و 2 مهندسين ميكانيكا و كان فيه ناس تانيه مش عارفها مين كانوا بيتفرجوا اتضح فى الاخر ان ميزان الميه هو اللى بايظ لان جبنا ميزان جديد و الميول ظبطت و ظبتت كمان على ميزان القامه بتاع المساح
و طبعا مكانش ينفع التهاون فى ميول الخط ده بالذات لان الخط ده هو الخط الرئيسى للمبنى بالكامل و هيبقى تحت الخرسانه يعنى اى مشكله فيه مش هينفع تتحل الا بفضيحه

نرجع لاول حاجه و هى المهمه جدا و علشان كده رميتها للاخر 
اثناء اعتماد المخططات تمت دراسه الميول لمواسير الصرف على حسب منسوب المانهول الرئيسى اللى المواسير دى هتتربط عليه و تم احتساب الميول على حسب جدول الميول الموجود فى كود السباكه فى جدول 704.1 و التى تنص على ان ميول المواسير ذات الاقطار من 3 الى 6 بوصه هى 1/8 بوصه لكل قدم ( 1 % ) و للاقطار الاقل من 3 بوصه هى 1/4 بوصه لكل قدم ( 2 % )
و من حساب الميول تم حساب منسوب الماسوره عند بدايه الخط و منسوبها عند نهايته و يجب قبل البدء فى عمل الاختبارات اصلا ان تكون المناسيب مستلمه بواسطه المساح التابع للمهندس الاستشارى للتحقق من انها على المناسيب الصحيحه التى ستحقق نقاط ربط صحيحه مع الشبكه الرئيسيه فى الموقع العام و يجب ارفاق الاعتماد مع مستندات طلب عمل الاختبار و الفحص 

توضيح اخير بخصوص الصور السابقه 
الخطوط الثلاثه هى كالتالى 

خط الصرف الرئيسى لكامل المبنى و قطره 6 بوصه و بميل 1%
خط الصرف الرئيسى لحمام الدور الارضى و قطره 4 بوصه و بميل 1%
خط الصرف الخاص باختبار شبكه الحريق ( Test & Drain Pipe ) و قطره 2 بوصه و بميل 2 %

لاحظ ان خطوط الادوار العليا يتم ربطها على الصاعد ( Riser ) مباشره و لكن خط صرف الدور الارضى لا يصح ان يتم ربطه على الصاعد مباشره و يتم صرفه الى الخارج كخط منفصل و لهذا حكمه 

فلو افترضنا ان هناك سددا ما قد حدث فى الماسوره الرئيسيه فان الماء لن يرتفع فى كراسى حمامات الادوار العليا نظرا لكبر المسافه اللازمه للامتلاء بالماء حتى تصل الى تلك الكراسى اما لو ان صرف الدور الارضى مرتبط مباشره مع الخط الرئيسى للصرف ففى حاله حدوث سدد فان اى مياه صرف قادمه من الادوار العليا نتيجه استعمال تلك الحمامات فان تلك المياه ستذهب الى اسهل مسار لها و هو فى هذه الحاله مواسير صرف حمامات الدور الارضى نظرا لانسداد الخط الرئيسى و بالتالى سيتم امتلاء الكراسى بالمياه فى حاله استعمال اى حمام فى المبنى ( مش عارف انا كده قادر اوصل النقطه دى ليكوا و اللا لا )

كده يبقى انهينا شرح استلام مواسير الصرف و فاصل نعرف ازاى اصلا حددنا الاقطار و المسارات و المناسيب الخاصه بها و اسماء الموردين المقترحين لمواسير الصرف ( و ده تم فى مرحله سابقه بس علشان الموضوع بدا متاخر فانا قلت نصلى الفرض الحاضر اولا ثم نصلى الفرض الفائت فيما بعد ) 

يعنى ان شاء الله فى المشاركه اللاحقه نشرح فيها النقطه دى


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2011)

> *اشكر لكم جميعا مروركم و تشجيعكم و تحفيذكم
> طيب دلوقتى اللى عاوز يتابع الموضوع بتاع مذكرات يوم بيوم ده يعرف منين ان فيه مشاركات جديده اتحطت رغم انه مكتبش ردود فمش هتظهر معاه المشاركات الجديده لما يشوف لوحه التحكم بتاعته
> 
> بسيطه جدا و سهله
> ...


يا ريت يا مهندس اسامه تضيف لنا التنويه ده فى اول مشاركه علشان الناس تعرف تتابعنا الله يكرمك 
و معلش تاعبك معايا


----------



## zanitty (25 مايو 2011)

> *يرجى وضع المداخلات و الاستفسارات فى هذا الموضوع
> مداخلات موضوع مذكرات يوم بيوم (زانيتي)*



الان ارفق لكم مخطط الصرف للدور الارضى و يليه مخطط مكبر لاحد الحمامات و هو الذى سنشرح عليه كيف تم التصميم و حساب اقطار المواسير فى المشاركه التاليه باذن الله مساءا


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2011)

> *يرجى وضع المداخلات و الاستفسارات فى هذا الموضوع
> مداخلات موضوع مذكرات يوم بيوم (زانيتي)*


اخوانى الاعزاء الان اوضح كيف تم تحديد اقطار المواسير و مناسيبها 

كما هو موضح فى المخطط المكبر للحمام فان عدد الاجهزه الصحيه المستخدمه كالتالى

عدد 9 WWC (Western Water Closet) ( كرسى حمام غربى)

عدد 2 EWC (Eastern Water Closet) (كرسى حمام عربى

عدد 9 Wash Sink ( حوض - مغسله )

عدد 1 JMS (Janitor Mob Sink) حوض نظافه

عدد 12 FD (floor Drain) ( صفايه - بيبه )

من جدول رقم 709.1 ص 63 (ص 78 فى ملف البى دى اف) نحسب ال Drainage Fixture Units (للاسف مش عارف اترجمها) كالتالى 

2 DFU لكل صفايه 
2 DFU لكل مغسله
2 DFU لكل مغسله نظافه (يمكن اعتبارها على انها Service sink فى الجدول)
6 DFU لكل كرسى 


لاحظ انه سواء الكرسى كان طراز عربى او غربى فلا فرق فى حاله حسابات الصرف و الفرق موجود فى حسابات التغذيه فقط


لاحظ اننا قمنا باختيار الكرسى حسب نوع الطرد له و فى حالتنا هنا فهو Flush Valve و ليس Flush Tank
لاحظ انه يلزمنا معرفه كميه التصريف لجهاز الطرد و هل يستخدم 1.6 جالون لكل ضغطه ام انه يحتاج الى اكثر من هذه القيمه و حيث اننا ما زلنا فى مرحله التصميم و لم نعرف نوع الجهاز الذى سيتم اعتماده حتى هذه اللحظه فاننا قمنا بعمل الحسابات على اعتبار انها ستستخدم القيمه الاعلى 

الان نقوم بحساب ال DFU الاجمالى كالتالى

بالنسبه للكراسى = 11 * 6 = 66 DFU
بالنسبه للمغاسل = 9 * 2 = 18 DFU
بالنسبه للصفايات = 12 * 2 = 24 DFU
بالنسبه لحوض النظافه = 1 * 2 = 2 DFU

اذن الاجمالى = 66 + 18 + 24 + 2 = 110 DFU

الان نذهب الى جدول 710.1 ص 64 

حيث اننا سنستخدم الميل 1/8 بوصه لكل قدم (1%) فان القيمه 110 سنجدها عند قطر الماسوره ال 4 بوصه 
اذن الماسوره الرئيسيه لكل حمام ستحتاج الى قطر رئيسى 4 بوصات

الماسوره الرئيسيه لعدد 4 حمامات (المبنى 4 ادوار) = 110 * 4 = 440 DFU فمن الجدول نجد القيمه 440 تحتاج الى قطر 6 بوصات

الان لتحديد قطر الصاعد (ٌRiser or Stack) نذهب الى جدول 710.1(2) ص 64 و نذهب الى العامود Total for stack greater than three branch interval حيث ان عدد الادوار بالمبنى اكثر من 3 أدوار

الان وجدنا القطر الذى نحتاجه للصاعد هو 4 بوصه 
الان قد انتهينا من تصميم الاقطار و تبقى لنا حساب المناسيب و سيتم ايضاحها فى مشاركه تاليه ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (31 مايو 2011)

> *يرجى وضع المداخلات و الاستفسارات فى هذا الموضوع
> مداخلات موضوع مذكرات يوم بيوم (زانيتي)*



الصوره دى هنتكلم عليها كمان شويه خلوها ف بالكوا


----------



## zanitty (9 يونيو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> الحاجه التانيه اننا نتاكد ان الماسوره ليها ميول و ده بيتم بوضع ميزان الميه على الماسوره و معاينه الميل و زى ما انتوا شايفين فى الصوره لا كان فيه ميل و لا حاجه للاسف و بعد التميق و التحقيق و عمل مشكله كبيره اوى مع مهندس المقاول للاهمال ( وده طبعا السبب المعلن اما السبب الغير معلن ان انا كانت دماغى ساحت فى الشمس علشان البهوات لطعونى 10 دقايق فى الشمس علشان ناسين ميزان الميه و المخططات المعتمده مسبقا اللى هنستلم بيها ) جبنا ميزان القامه و عدد 2 مساحين و مدير المشروع و مهندس الموقع و 2 مهندسين ميكانيكا و كان فيه ناس تانيه مش عارفها مين كانوا بيتفرجوا اتضح فى الاخر ان ميزان الميه هو اللى بايظ لان جبنا ميزان جديد و الميول ظبطت و ظبتت كمان على ميزان القامه بتاع المساح
> و طبعا مكانش ينفع التهاون فى ميول الخط ده بالذات لان الخط ده هو الخط الرئيسى للمبنى بالكامل و هيبقى تحت الخرسانه يعنى اى مشكله فيه مش هينفع تتحل الا بفضيحه


ازاى بقى قبل ما تشتغل بميزان ميه تعرف هو بايظ و اللا لا 
المعلومه دى عرفتها من يومين فقلت ياللا ناكل سوا علشان اللى ياكل لوحده يزور و اللى يبص بعينه يعور
المهم 
تجيب الميزان و تحطه على اى سطح ( حتى لو كان مايل مش مشكله )
تلف الميزان دوران افقى ( بحيث ان النهايه اللى كانت فى اليمين تبقى فى الشمال و اللى كانت فى الشمال تبقى فى اليمين )
لو الميزان ادى نفس القرايه و لقينا فقاعه الميه هى هى نفس القرايه قبل ما نلف الميزان يبقى الدنيا زى الفل 
اما لو القرايه اختلفت يبقى منختبرش بالميزان ده من الاول

نشكركم


----------



## zanitty (21 سبتمبر 2011)

تم اسناد المشروع الى زميل اخر لتكملته 

اعتذر بشده عن استكمال المشروع معكم


----------



## ahly_inter (30 نوفمبر 2011)

أين باقي الموضوع ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (30 نوفمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> تم اسناد المشروع الى زميل اخر لتكملته
> 
> اعتذر بشده عن استكمال المشروع معكم





ahly_inter قال:


> أين باقي الموضوع ؟؟؟؟


اوضحت سبب عدم التكمله و لكنك لم تنتبه اليه يا اخى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

نسأل الله لكم التوفيق في مشروع آخر بإذن الله
فانت كلك خير أينما حللت


----------



## zanitty (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> نسأل الله لكم التوفيق في مشروع آخر بإذن الله
> فانت كلك خير أينما حللت


شكرا مهندس صبرى 
بعد ما كنت مسؤولا عن الاشراف و الاعتمادات الفنيه قامت الاداره باعاده هيكله القسم ليصبح بعض المهندسين مسؤولين عن الادشراف و الباقون عن القسم الفنى و قد تم اختيارى للقسم الفنى فقط للاسف


----------



## hooka (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*قدر الله ما شاء فعل*



zanitty قال:


> شكرا مهندس صبرى
> بعد ما كنت مسؤولا عن الاشراف و الاعتمادات الفنيه قامت الاداره باعاده هيكله القسم ليصبح بعض المهندسين مسؤولين عن الادشراف و الباقون عن القسم الفنى و قد تم اختيارى للقسم الفنى فقط للاسف





شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوع القيم والجاات اكتر من الرايحات


----------



## ahmed samy (4 ديسمبر 2011)

نرجو لك التوفيق اين ما كنت


----------



## م تامر العجمى (12 يونيو 2012)

تسلم يا هندسه
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> تم اسناد المشروع الى زميل اخر لتكملته
> 
> اعتذر بشده عن استكمال المشروع معكم



نحتج وبشدة
ونرفض وبقسوة
وموعدنا الميدان ضحى
اليس التحرير بقريب
واااااااااصل وما حانفاصل


----------



## حيدراكرم (13 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز بش مهندس زناتي على هذا الشرح الرائع ونتمنى منك الأستمرار بشرح الموضوع


----------



## المهندس محمد قمر (13 يونيو 2012)

بارك اللة فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## أكرم حمزه (14 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يباشا على هذا الموضوع الشيق ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 أغسطس 2012)

الله ينور الله


----------



## ENG.EMAD ELKASASS (9 أكتوبر 2012)

المهندس الرائع والإنسان المحترم الأخ الكريم زنيتي 
حقيقي انا حديث العهد بملتقي المهندسين الرائع ومن خلال متابعتي خلال الفترة البسيطة التي تعرفت فيها علي الملتقي الا انني وجدت فيك وفي كثير من الاخوة المهندسين اعضاء هذا الملتقي الرائع خير لم اقابله بهذه الصورة الرائعة والسخية في الحياة حفظك الله وبارك لك في عمرك وعملك ورزقك وجعل لك بكل حرف في هذه المشاركة الرائعة وما تابعته لك سابقا غير هذا الموضوع حسنة بل درجة ترتقي بها في جنات الخلد ان شاء الله . فهذا السخاء والكرم في الجود بالمجهود والعلم شئ نبيل جزاك الله عنه انت وكل الاخوة الكرام هنا كل الخير .
لذا تقبل تحياتي لك وانا مهندس الكتروميكانيك املك خبرة اكثر من 10 سنوات في التصميم والاشراف والتنفيذ لاعمال الصحي والحريق والتكييف وبعض الخبرة في اعمال الكهرباء في دبي وقطر والسعودية انحني لك تقديرا واحتراما لهذا المجهود وقتك الذي تبذله هدية لاخوانك المهندسين ... مع خالص تحياتي 
اخوك مهندس / عماد القصاص


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ENG.EMAD ELKASASS قال:


> المهندس الرائع والإنسان المحترم الأخ الكريم زنيتي
> حقيقي انا حديث العهد بملتقي المهندسين الرائع ومن خلال متابعتي خلال الفترة البسيطة التي تعرفت فيها علي الملتقي الا انني وجدت فيك وفي كثير من الاخوة المهندسين اعضاء هذا الملتقي الرائع خير لم اقابله بهذه الصورة الرائعة والسخية في الحياة حفظك الله وبارك لك في عمرك وعملك ورزقك وجعل لك بكل حرف في هذه المشاركة الرائعة وما تابعته لك سابقا غير هذا الموضوع حسنة بل درجة ترتقي بها في جنات الخلد ان شاء الله . فهذا السخاء والكرم في الجود بالمجهود والعلم شئ نبيل جزاك الله عنه انت وكل الاخوة الكرام هنا كل الخير .
> لذا تقبل تحياتي لك وانا مهندس الكتروميكانيك املك خبرة اكثر من 10 سنوات في التصميم والاشراف والتنفيذ لاعمال الصحي والحريق والتكييف وبعض الخبرة في اعمال الكهرباء في دبي وقطر والسعودية انحني لك تقديرا واحتراما لهذا المجهود وقتك الذي تبذله هدية لاخوانك المهندسين ... مع خالص تحياتي
> اخوك مهندس / عماد القصاص



يا اخى بارك الله فيك على كلامك الاكثر من رائع ده .... اسال الله ان يتقبل دعاءك و ان يعطيك مثله و الجميع باذن الله معنا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (10 أكتوبر 2012)

يابية دحنا عاجزين عن الشكر ولكننا لا ننساك فى دعائنا
اية الطعامة والشياكة واللذوق الرفيق فى الشرح وسهولة نقل المعلومة
طعم كلامك - سم سم شرحك - مبهور بحواديتك "لولا الرقابة كنت ابديت اعجابى"
زنيتى انت رجل والرجال قليل
وفى انتظار الكثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## zanitty (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا مهندس محمود يا رب 
انا ممكن كمان ادعى لك دعاء - سم سم - دعاءك 
100 100 صديق


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Eng.MaHmOuD . SH قال:


> يابية دحنا عاجزين عن الشكر ولكننا لا ننساك فى دعائنا
> اية الطعامة والشياكة واللذوق الرفيق فى الشرح وسهولة نقل المعلومة
> طعم كلامك - سم سم شرحك - مبهور بحواديتك "لولا الرقابة كنت ابديت اعجابى"
> زنيتى انت رجل والرجال قليل
> وفى انتظار الكثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير



ازيك يا مهندس عماد انتى موجود فين دلوقتي


----------



## عمران احمد (14 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

و اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم التوفيق اينما كنت 

و لجميع الاخوه الاعضاء الشكر


----------



## halacivil (20 يوليو 2013)

طب مافييش مشروع تاني معاك تشرحه بنفس الطريقة


----------

